# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Shën Joan Kukuzeli, shqiptari me një zë engjëllor

## GL_Branch

*JAN KUKUZELI, GJENIU NGA DURRëSI Që I DHA MELODINë SHPIRTIT Të BIZANTIT* 

Në përmbledhjen e saj biografie, "për muzikën dhe muzikantët më të mëdhenj të kohëve", Enciklopedia e Madhe Britanike - Mc Milan, nënvizon një fakt gati-gati kalimtar, por që padyshim për ne shqiptarët është domethënës, emocional e pse jo intrigues për qëmtime të mëtejme. Në volumin 10, faqe 218, të kësaj enciklopedie, thuhet: "Jan Kukuzeli lindi në Durrachium, tani Durrës - Shqipëriâ¦"(1)

Këto janë fjalët e para, të pakta, që renditen në këtë faqe kushtuar këtij kompozitori të çuditshëm, të mistershëm, mit dhe novator, të përmasave epokale. 

Për të është shkruar, kërkuar, studiuar dhe vazhdohet të punohet ende, për ti shkuar deri në fund misterit të largët të veprës së tij. Vetë figura e këtij gjeniu të heshtur, lëviz e shfaqet mes jehonave të largëta të melodive dhe këngëve të zbërthyera e të pazbërthyera bizantine, mes të dhënave të sakta, të pasakta dhe të dyshimta të jetës e biografisë së tij. Dekada dhe akoma më tej, shekuj më parë, biografë apo studiues të muzikës bizantine, nga vende të ndryshme të Ballkanit kanë tentuar ta nacionalizojnë atë, duke i dhënë Kukuzelit herë kombësi bullgare, herë serbe, herë greke dhe herë rumune!

Por, nëse për "nacionalitetin" e tij ende hipotezohet apo bëhen përpjekje për "ta përvetësuar" gjeniun dhe famën e tij, askush deri më sot nuk ka mundur dot të marrë iniciativën për të ndryshuar vendlindjen apo për të gjetur një variant të dytë të saj. 

"Jan Kukuzeli, lindi në Durrës të Shqipërisë!"... Këtë fakt detyrohen ta pohojnë pa asnjë ekuivok të gjithë hulumtuesit, sepse kështu e kanë shtampuar të gjitha dokumentet e kohës apo edhe ato të mëvona, duke shtuar se "në atë vend kaloi edhe fëmijërinë e tijâ¦" 


*I KTHYER NË SHENJTOR* 

Për kontributin e tij të veçantë, pse jo të jashtëzakonshëm në fushën e artit muzikor, të kishës ortodokse bizantine, Kukuzeli është shpallur nga kjo e fundit "Agjios" - i Shenjtë dhe gjithmonë sipas rregullave klerikale të Kishës Ortodokse, për çdo "të shenjtëruar", përpilohet biografia apo "vita" siç thirret, e cila përmbledh në vargje tërë jetën dhe të dhënat biografike të njeriut të shenjtëruar.

"Vita" më e hershme, që është gjendur për këtë gjeni, është ajo që ruhet në Kodikun 46, të Manastirit të Vatapodhit-Halqidhiqi, Selanik, e cila është shkruar në vitin 1550. Autori apo biografi i këtij shkrimi biografik për Kukuzelin - Shenjtor, nuk na e ka dhënë emrin e tij, duke mbetur në këtë mënyrë anonim. Në këtë dokument, me vlera unikale për gjeniun, përshkruhet tërë jeta e tij qysh nga fëmijëria, vitet e shkollës së tij pranë oborrit perandorak bizantin, në Kostandinopojë, mandej largimi prej këtu dhe mbyllja asketike dhe e izoluar në Malet e Shenjtë (Mont Athos) e konkretisht në Manastirin e "Lavrës së Madhe", në Agjio Oros (2). 


*RRETHANAT E ERRËTA TË LARGIMIT  NGA DURRËSI* 

Pikërisht në këtë dokument (3) të hershëm, të vitit 1550, përmendet dhe nënvizohet qartë fakti se " â¦Joan Kukuzeli lindi në qytetin e Durrësitâ¦ dheâ¦ mbasi kaloi vitet e fëmijërisëâ¦ u vendos në Kostandinopojë".

Po cilat qenë shkaqet, rrethanat dhe zhvillimet ato mote, që shtynë në udhën e mërgimit drejt metropolit të Perandorisë Bizantine të riun durrsak? 

Sa përmes këtij akti, aq edhe nga dokumente të tjerë të këtij lloji, që do ti shoshim më poshtë, si kohë e largimit të Kukuzelit shënohet viti 1295. Nuk përjashtohet që kjo e dhënë të jetë e saktë, sa për faktin që gjendet në një regjistër të një institucioni skrupuloz të kohës, aq edhe për faktin tjetër se, pikërisht këto vite përkojnë me emigrimet e mëdha të shqiptarëve drejt territoreve të Ballkanit Jugor, Thesalisë, Beotisë, Atikës, Maqedonisë lindore, në Greqi, Thrakë e më gjerë, që tashmë njihet si zbritja e arvanitëve. 

Në studimin e figurës së Kukuzelit dhe të kohës së largimit të tij nga qyteti i lindjes, Durrësi, nuk është parë asnjëherë ky largim, si një fakt që përkon pikërisht me këtë sfond historik, shpërnguljet masive të shqiptarëve drejt territoreve të Ballkanit Jugor, pra drejt territoreve të Greqisë së sotme.

Ato mote, të emigrimeve masive, i takojnë periudhës, kur në fronin e perandorit të Bizantit qëndronte Androniku II Paleologu, njeriu i cili ka nënshkruar aktet perandorake, që lejuan zbritjen dhe vendosjen e shqiptarëve në territoret e lira të Greqisë dhe më gjerë, terrene ku gjenden arvanitët edhe sot e kësaj dite. (4 - Burime bizantine) 

Në fundin e shekullit të 13-të, ne e gjejmë edhe vetë Paleologu II, të ketë zbritur në territoret e Arbërisë dhe madje në qytetin e Durrësit për qëllime ushtarake. (5)

Pikërisht ky perandor, që i ka ftuar shqiptarët (nën akte të rregullta ligjore perandorake) në zbritjet e tyre drejt tokave të jugut, spiritualisht karakterizohet si njeri dashamirës, pasionant dhe prostat (mbrojtës) i arteve, ikonografisë, muzikës, arkitekturës etj. Nën këto ngarkesa, pasione, formim dhe prirje, ai pati urdhëruar aso kohë "qëmtimin, seleksionimin dhe dërgimin në shkollën e muzikës, pranë oborrit të tij Perandorak, të fëmijëve të talentuar nga të katërta anët e perandorisë". (6)

Duke përkuar kjo kohë e largimit të Kukuzelit drejt metropolit bizantin, me këtë klimë të përgjithshme të emigrimeve masive arbërore dhe me pasionet e urdhrat perandorakë, bëhet përherë e më e besueshme që koha e shënuar në Kodikun e Vatapodhit, të jetë viti i saktë i largimit të Kukuzelit drejt mitropolitit perandorak, pra viti 1295. 


*NJË TALENT QË TRONDIT OBORRIN PERANDORAK* 

Nga ato dokumente që kemi në dispozicion deri më sot, konfirmojnë bindshëm faktin, që në Kostandinopojë, Kukuzeli nuk qëndroi gjatë, ndoshta dhjetë-pesëmbëdhjetë vjet. Por, brenda këtij harku kohor, "ylli" i tij shkëlqeu, duke lënë gjurmë të papërsëritshme në thesaret e kulturës bizantine. "Në shkollën imperiale të muzikës ai u bë menjëherë studenti më i dalluar, por veçmas në korin e oborrit perandorak, ku ai u shpall - mjeshtri - i saj", thuhet në "vitën" që përmendim më sipër. 

Kjo dhunti e talentit të tij të veçantë habiti auditorët, maestrot dhe hierarkinë e lartë perandorake. Është kjo arsyeja që shumë shpejt i adhuruari laureohet me titullin "Angelofonos" - "zë-engjëlli". Duke iu referuar dy dokumenteve të rëndësishme të atyre kohëve, Imerologjios Sinaik (të vitit 1332) dhe Kodikut të Leningradit, që flet më gjerë për Kukuzelin, ata na bëjnë të njohur pikërisht faktin se "këtë titull të veçantë, "angjelofonos", Kukuzeli e mbante që prej moshës njëzetvjeçare". 

Në një dokument tjetër që i takon fondit MSS për muzikën bizantine, mësohet se brenda një kohe të shkurtër, në vitet 1300, karriera e tij muzikore ishte bërë shumë e njohur, ndërsa në çerekun e parë të shekullit të 14, ai konsiderohej dhe ishte shpallur "lider i kompozicionit muzikor në tërë perandorinë". (7)

Pra, ngjitja e tij në majat e artit muzikor bashkëkohor, brenda një periudhe fare të shkurtër dhe në një moshë fare të re, pa asnjë mëdyshje që ka lënë gjurmë të thella në rrethet kulturore të kohës dhe bashkë me të ka ngjallur xhelozitë e njohura njerëzore... Ky apogje i Kukuzelit, në majën e elitës kulturore të perandorisë, pasqyrohet edhe në dokumente të tjera të shumta të kodikëve të Lavrës së Madhe. 


*KRIJIMTARIA DHE NOVACIONET MUZIKORE* 

Krijimtaria e "mjeshtrit" durrsak në fushën e muzikës është tepër e gjerë, por fatkeqësisht vetëm një pjesë e krijimtarisë së tij kompozicionale është deshifruar apo mendohet se është deshifruar. Kukuzeli ishte në të njëjtën kohë edhe krijues - kompozitor edhe interpretues i talentuar - këngëtar. E thënë në gjuhën e sotme ai ishte një kantautor i talentuar. 

Por, në qoftë se sot, fatkeqësisht ne nuk e kemi, nuk e dëgjojmë dot më zërin e tij engjëllor, në duart e studiuesve mbetet dokumentacioni që na rrëfen punën e tij krijuese. Gjatë tërë jetës ai u mor me studimin e muzikës së lashtë tradicionale, të trashëguar përmes ritualeve bizantine. Ende edhe sot ruhen dorëshkrime të deshifruara, të ekspozuara dhe të tjera ende të pashpallura, në fushën e kërkimeve të tij muzikore. (10)

Ai punoi e shkroi studime teorike, kompozoi me një intensitet të madh dhe përherë në mënyrë novatore në raport me traditën pararendëse. Me krijimtarinë e tij, ai hapi dhe themeloi atë që në artin muzikor bizantin thërritet "Periudha e Tretë" e këtij arti, si dhe ndërtoi sistemin e famshëm të shkrimit muzikor, i cili tanimë njihet si "Sistemi Kukuzelian i shkrimit muzikor".

Kritika muzikore dhe studiuesit e trashëgimisë tradicionale e kanë karakterizuar krijimtarinë e Kukuzelit si "burim i dytë i muzikës greke". Veç krijimtarisë së madhe krijuese, në radhën e dokumentacionit që ruhen prej tij, gjenden edhe mjaft studime të thella, që Kukuzeli ka bërë për deshifrimin e krijimtarisë së autorëve pararendës. 

Në shkrimet muzikore të vjetra, që ruhen në manastiret e Agjio Orosit (Malit të Shenjtë), poshtë shkrimeve me bojë të zezë, të përpiluara nga krijues dhe artistë anonimë, gjenden deshifrime dhe shpjegime të tyre të mëvona në ngjyrë të kuqe. Pikërisht këto shënime të shumta janë vërtetuar plotësisht, se janë punuar nga dora e Jan Kukuzelit. (11) 

Krahas punës së tij të madhe krijuese, Kukuzeli nuk pushoi asnjëherë së kënduari, nga shkolla dhe sallonet mondane të oborrit perandorak, deri në labirintet e manastireve të Lavrës së Madhe, në Agjio Oros. Zëri i tij, i cilësuar "engjëllori", linte aso kohe gjurmë aq të thella, sa shkrimet dhe impresionet e opinioneve dhe të kritikës në tërësi e ngrenë atë gati-gati në lartësinë e mitit të gjallë. Jo rrallë gjendet në radhët e këtyre shkrimeve dedikuar "mjeshtrit" se "për të dëgjuar zërin e tij vinin pranë Kapelës së Lavrës së Madhe në manastirin e Agjio Oros, njerëz nga të katërta horizontet gjeografike të perandorisë..." (12). 

Gjatë tërë viteve që ai qëndroi si murg në manastirin e Agjio Orosit, Kukuzeli këndoi liturgjitë e tij të famshme krah ikonës së Zonjës së Madhërishme - Shën Mëri, të Lavrës së Madhe. Për shkak të shumë përkushtimeve muzikore, që durrsaku i pati bërë kësaj ikone të njohur, që ruhet edhe sot e kësaj dite në këtë manastir, ajo-tabloja thërritet sot "Kukuzelica". 

Krijimtaria e madhe e durrsakut nuk u shtri vetëm në fushën e kompozimit, të studimeve teorike muzikore dhe të interpretimit fonik, Kukuzelin e gjejmë mjaft produktiv edhe në fushën e krijimtarisë letrare poetike. Ai mbetet një emër i madh edhe për poezinë liturgjike bizantine. Shumë nga këto krijime poetike ruhen në fondin e letrave të tij origjinale, ashtu sikurse edhe një poemë e gjatë, e cila është melodizuar nga kompozitori i njohur Thoma Thikare. Këto dorëshkrime dhe një pjesë e madhe e krijimtarisë së tij në origjinal ruhen në: a- Kodikët EBE, nr. 2411, që i takojnë fillimit të shekullit të 14; b- Kodiku i Vatapodhit nr. 1497; c- Imerologji Sinaik i vitit 1332; d- Kodiku i Leningradit nr. 121 etj. Shkrimet dhe këngët e tij më të hershme ruhen në dy imerologjiotë (ditarët), që u takojnë viteve 1302 dhe 1309. 

Kritika e artit muzikor bashkëkohor që studion dhe analizon krijimtarinë e mjeshtrit, i vlerëson krijimet, Chantet, meloditë dhe liturgjitë e tij, në raport me krijimet e autorëve të tjerë, më të hershëm apo bashkëkohës me Kukuzelin, "të dalluara për një superioritet të dukshëm të durrsakut në raport me tërë kompozitorët bizantinë të këtyre shekujve. Ai shfaqet me profilin e novatorit të parë që abandonon të vjetrën, mënyrën konservatore të kompozimit drejt gjetjeve të reja melodike..." (14). Kukuzeli vlerësohet si një urë, prej ku kapërcehet nga brigjet e traditës muzikore të vjetër, të shekujve të 13 dhe përpara tij, në repertorët e rinj muzikorë, që u pasuan nga tërë shkolla muzikore bizantine e mëvonë. 

Në gjykimin e kritikës dhe të studiuesve, Kukuzeli mbetet kompozitori novator më i rëndësishëm i fondit të muzikës që përdor edhe sot kisha ortodokse bizantine. 


*KUSH ISHTE NJERIU QË ZBULOI TALENTIN DURRSAK?* 

Po kush ishte maestroja që dalloi talentin brenda shpirtit të këtij djaloshi të ri nga Durrësi? Kush ishte ai njeri, që pasi e përzgjodhi mes shumë talenteve të tjerë, punoi me kujdes për ti përpunuar dhuntitë këtij të riu dhe për ta çuar mandej në skenat e yjeve që lënë gjurmë në dimensionet e pafund të kohëve?

Është shumë interesant ajo që kemi gjetur së fundi, në një nga studimet e dokumenteve bizantine të asaj kohe (8), e cila na bën të njohur emrin e maestros, që punoi me talentin për ta çuar atë në nivelet e gjeniut. Kush ishte pra mësuesi që u mor nga afër me durrsakun e ri? 

Çuditërisht gjejmë të ketë qenë një tjetër shqiptar, ai quhet "Joani Glika (Glika - në shqipen mesjetare është Gjika, në shqipen e sotme, ashtu sikurse Gluha - gjuha) nga qyteti Glika i Thesprotisë", thotë dokumenti bizantin. Po Glika ekziston edhe sot e kësaj dite si vendbanim në Thesproti, pra në Çamërinë e sotme. 

Në këto dokumente, Joani Glika-Gjika etiketohet si "teoricieni bizantin i shkollës muzikore të fronit perandorak". Në radhët e komentit për këtë maestro të shkollës muzikore thuhet se ai duhet të ketë lindur në 1250-ën. 

E thënë me fjalë të tjera, duket qartë se tutori i Kukuzelit ka qenë një tjetër shqiptar. Pikërisht ky fakt e bën edhe më interesant figurën e Kukuzelit, i cili nga ky rast duket se nuk na shfaqet më si një fenomen i vetmuar dhe i shkëputur në botën muzikore arbërore mesjetare. Siç shihet, edhe të tjerë emra i gjejmë në radhën e elitës intelektuale të kohës, deri drejtues dhe teoricienë në shkollat më në zë dhe më të hershme të kontinentit tonë, kur ende në Evropë nuk kishin lindur universitetet e para.

Por, edhe Joani Glika (Gjika) nuk është një mjeshtër i vetëm. Në të njëjtat vite krahas Glikës, në elitën e Oborrit Perandorak qëndron edhe një tjetër figurë e njohur, i vlerësuar si "I Mirënjohuri - i madh melodi-himnhartuesi i Shën Sofisë së Kostandinopolit - Joani Kladha" (9). Për këtë të fundit nuk gjejmë më shumë të dhëna, por nisur nga mbiemri i tij - Kladha, sqarojmë se ky mbiemër i takon fisit të famshëm shqiptar (arbëror) të Mesjetës, që në shekullin e 13-14 emigruan në Greqi. Ndër ta, më i dëgjuari mbeti kryengritësi heroik, Krokodil Kladha, që udhëhoqi një nga kryengritjet më të dëgjuara kundër pushtuesve osmanë dhe mbasi u kap u rrop i gjallë publikisht...(10). 


*BRAKTISJE E LAVDISE DHE POPULLARITETIT* 

Por, pikërisht ato çaste kur emri i Kukuzelit pat arritur apoteozat e lavdisë, kur zëri dhe talenti i tij përmendej me admirim të skajshëm në të katërta anët e Perandorisë, kur rrethet e larta të elitës kulturore bizantine flisnin për novacionet dhe interpretimet e tij të mahnitshme, pikërisht ato momente, kur pas drobitjes së lindjes së gjenisë së tij, njeriu pret vlerësimet, duartrokitjet dhe përgëzimet çlodhëse, pikërisht ato momente "durrsaku" është larguar nga skena e lavdeve dhe triumfit. Nga oborri perandorak, nga buja e adhuruesve të shumtë, nga zhurma dhe lavdet e publikut, që e priste tërë ovacion, nga jeta tërë emocion dhe popullaritet, ...papritur Kukuzeli braktis kryeqytetin, Kostandinopojën, bujën e shenjtërimit që e rrethonte dhe shkon të mbyllet, izolohet përfundimisht në territore të veçuara gjeografikisht, në terrene malore të pakalueshme nga vizitorë të zakonshëm, në manastiret-kështjella të Malit të Shenjtë, në Halqidhiqi... duke u kthyer në një asket, murg i mbyllur në manastiret enigmëâ¦ 

Po, për çfarë arsye e ndërmori Kukuzeli këtë braktisje?

Cilat qenë rrethanat që e detyruan atë të largohet prej lavdisë, adhurimit masiv, popullaritetit që e rrethonte ngado?

Në çrrethana ai u imponohej pasioneve të moshës së tij për tu ndrydhur brenda jetës së mbyllur të manastireve?

Në një nga dokumentet, që bën fjalë për këtë ngjarje të çuditshme të jetës së kompozitorit dhe novatorit kurajoz, thuhet se largimi iu imponua për të mos iu nënshtruar akteve imponuese të oborrit perandorak dhe kërkesës së Perandorit për ta martuar me një lidhjen e afërt të tij brenda pallatit. Një tjetër dëshmi, që është kontradiktore me njoftimin e mësipërm, na bën të njohur se Kukuzeli është larguar krejt papritur i mbuluar nga heshtja. Kur Perandori mësoi për largimin e tij dhe strehimin përfundimtar në Manastiret e Athosit, dërgoi dy të besuar për të mësuar rreth së vërtetës së këtij largimi të papritur dhe për ta ftuar atë në rikthimin e tij pranë oborrit. Por, gjeniu nuk e pranoi ftesën dhe nuk u rikthye më kurrë në labirintet e mistershme të pallateve perandorakeâ¦

Ende nuk mund të themi me siguri, nëse qenë vërtet këto motivet apo diçka tjetër që detyroi Kukuzelin të braktisë një herë e përgjithmonë kryeqytetin e Perandorisë Bizantine, privilegjet dhe lavdinë e tij, titujt, bujën dhe laureimet honorifike. 

Një gjë mund të vërejmë me saktësi, që motivi i këtij largimi duhet të ketë qenë tepër i thellë, aq sa mund të themi se shkaku i mistershëm e kishte bindur plotësisht atë për ti qëndruar përgjithmonë besnik vendimit të marrë për arratisje përfundimtare drejt vetmisë, si murg asket i manastireve të Athosit.

Por, me gjithë arratisjen e tij fizike, Kukuzeli nga një gjë nuk u arratis kurrë, nga pasioni dhe krijimtaria e tij muzikore. Edhe në Manastirin e Lavrës së Madhe, Kukuzeli vazhdoi të punojë intensivisht deri në vitet e fundit të pleqërisë së tij të bardhë. Dorëshkrimet e tij të shumta, në radhojtë dhe kodikët e këtyre manastireve, mbeten të shfletuar dhe ende të pashfletuar, të zbërthyer, të pazbërthyer, në pritmëni si objekt i studimeve të mëtejme dhe padyshim i të papriturave më të mëdha.

Veç aktivitetit të tij të dendur krijues dhe studimor, gjatë dekadave që Kukuzeli qëndroi në manastiret e Athosit, duke kryer ato detyra që rregullat e manastireve u caktojnë shërbëtorëve të tyre, murgjve, durrsaku si një murg i bindur merrej edhe me kullotjen e bagëtive. Kështu, gjeniu i muzikës, në një farë mënyre i përngjan perëndive të lashta - pse jo Orfeut.

Pikërisht, në afërsi të Manastirit të Lavrës së Madhe, ku "durrsaku" kaloi pjesën më të madhe të jetës, ai pati ndërtuar një strehëz të vogël, ku banonte shpesh, ndërsa qëndronte jashtë manastirit, derisa vdiq. Trupi i tij u varros në Kishën e Arhangjelëve, në afërsi të Lavrës së Madhe, në Agjio Oros, vend ku identifikohet edhe sot varri i tij. Në Kodikun nr. 46 të këtij manastiri ruhet një portret i Kukuzelit, i cili mendohet të jetë punuar nga artistë bashkëkohës me mjeshtrin, por që, gjithsesi, autori i tablosë mbetet anonim. 


*PËRPJEKJE PËR TË PËRVETËSUAR  ORIGJINËN E DURRSAKUT* 


Duke ndjekur gjurmimet e bëra për figurën dhe krijimtarinë e këtij krijuesi përherë gjen pretendime për origjinë joshqiptare të Kukuzelit! Ka studiues të veçantë grekë dhe bullgarë, që pretendojnë për një origjinë tjetër të "durrsakut". Bullgarët, për të na bindur dhe për të "argumentuar" origjinën bullgare të Kukuzelit, theksojnë se "nëna e tij ishte bullare", por pa na treguar se cilat janë këto burime që e thonë këtë gjë, ku është marrë kjo e dhënë etj! Jo vetëm kaq, por në qershor të vitit 1980, bullgarët duke e pretenduar për bullgar, organizuan në Sofje një simpozium ndërkombëtar, me rastin e 700-vjetorit të lindjes së Kukuzelit! 

Nuk është as e para dhe as e fundmit herë, kur personalitete apo figura me kontribute të dalluara në fusha të ndryshme të jetës shoqërore, bëhen objekt i "lakmive" për përvetësimin ose ndryshimin e origjinës së tyre. Duket se është një prirje e brendshme e natyrave njerëzore, që të mirën ta afrojnë për ta pasur "pak" të tyren. E nga ky rregull, si objekt i lakmuar, duket që nuk është përjashtuar as Kukuzeli.

Studiues të jetës dhe veprës së "mjeshtrit të muzikës bizantine", dekada më parë, ndërsa gjenin vlerat unikale të tij, nuk i shmangeshin dot tundimit për ta pasur të tyren Kukuzelin. Megjithëse, në jo më pak se në tri dokumente autentikë, të kohës dhe në shumë të tjerë të mëvonë, bëhet plotësisht e qartë vendlindja e Kukuzelit - për më tepër edhe pse ai vetë pohon se është nga "Durrësi i Shqipërisë"; ndonjë biograf, kritik apo muzikolog grek, është përpjekur të "provojnë përkatësinë heleniko-bizantine të Kukuzelit".

Por, Bizanti apo bizantini nuk nënkupton Greqinë dhe qytetarin grek. 


*PERANDORIA BIZANTINE* 

Pa dashur aspak të ofrojmë një ekspoze për Bizantin, Perandoria, nën të cilën territoret e vendit tonë, si tërë territoret e popujve ballkanikë dhe më gjerë, u përfshinë përreth nëntë shekuj; do të gjykonim me vend të tërhiqnim vëmendjen në disa fakte. Jo rrallë vihen re konfondime të koncepteve politike, administrative, gjeografike, kulturore, morale të kësaj perandorie me ato të një vendi të veçantë. Më konkretisht, shpesh kur thuhet kisha bizantine (ortodokse) shumë syresh e barazojnë apo e njehsojnë atë me kishën greke; kur thuhet kultura bizantine e njehsojnë me kulturën greke dhe kur thuhet Perandoria Bizantine e barazojnë atë me një perandori grekeâ¦

Perandoria Bizantine, si çdo perandori tjetër në historinë e shoqërisë njerëzore, nuk ka qenë një trevë e kufizuar gjeografike, brenda kufijve të së cilës të përmblidhej një popull etnikisht i pastër, pa praninë e popujve apo pakicave të tjera. Përkundrazi, Perandoria Bizantine, si tërë perandoritë e mëparshme apo të mëpastajme përfshinte brenda kufijve të saj një numër popujsh të ndryshëm, për rrjedhim një prani të madhe gjuhësh që flisnin këta popuj, një prani të larmishme kulturash, morali, filozofie, eksperiencash artistike, arkitektonike, muzikore, trashëgimish zakonore etj. E thënë me fjalë të tjera, Perandoria Bizantine ishte një hapësirë gjeografike, ku përfshiheshin dhe administroheshin popuj, kultura, trashëgimi, pasuri dhe eksperienca të shumta, pra ishte një njësi politiko-administrativo-gjeografike multietnike e multikulturore. Për rrjedhim, edhe institucionet e saj nuk qenë as institucione greke, as shqiptare, as serbe, bullgare etj., por institucione që përfaqësonin një brumë dhe produkt multietnik të tërë këtyre popujve. Prandaj, kur themi muzikë e kishës ortodokse bizantine, ikonografi bizantine, art bizantin etj., kjo nuk nënkupton muzikë, pikturë, art apo kulturë greke, as shqiptare, as bullgare, as serbe, por e të gjithë popujve që jetuan nën këtë perandori, atë Bizantine.

Në këtë lëmë të madh konkurrencash të shumta dhe të ashpra do të mbijetonte dhe do të fitonte të drejtën e "qytetarisë bizantine" ai instrument, ai mendim, ajo arritje apo ai produkt i asaj shoqërie, që do të ishte thellësisht më i qëndrueshëm, më racional, më konkurrues, në raport me të tjerëtâ¦

Pra, ndërsa institucionet dhe administrata Perandorake Bizantine ishin një përfaqësi, një simbiozë multietnike që prodhoi artin, kulturën, muzikën, arkitekturën, pikturën, ligjet, e saj me tipare të dalluara; popujt që jetuan brenda hapësirave perandorake padyshim që ruajtën tipare të veçanta, dalluese, si pjesë përbërëse e hapësirave multietnike perandorake. 


* * * 


Në një nga dokumentet anësorë dhe ndoshta jo fort të rëndësishme, për "durrsakun", thuhet se edhe mbasi kishte mbërritur në Kostandinopojë dhe kalonte aty moshën e rinisë së tij, Kukuzeli nuk kishte mësuar ende të fliste mirë greqisht. Dhe jo vetëm kaq, por në "vitën" e gjatë dhe të hollësishme për të thuhet se edhe vetë mbiemri, "durrsakut", i mbeti nga një frazë e gjuhës së tij, që për të tjerët ishte e pakuptueshme. 

Episodi i shkruar në kodik na rrëfen rastin konkret dhe sqaron se kur "durrsakun" e kishin pyetur shokët e shkollës imperiale se "çfarë kishte ngrënë për drekë? Ai iu përgjigj në gjuhën e tij, në mënyrë të pakuptuar - kuka - zela! Nga ky çast, - thuhet në dokumentin e kohës, - atij i mbeti nofka Kukazeli - Kukuzeli, që mandej e shoqëroi atë si mbiemër tërë jetën".

Duke shkuar edhe pak më tej në këtë çështje, mendojmë se është me shumë interes të përmendim një fakt të pagjetur më parë. Në Kodikun e Vatapodhit gjendet e shkruar nga dora e Kukuzelit edhe një ninullë, për të cilën thuhet se atë ia pat kënduar dikur nëna e tij. Vargjet e kësaj ninulle janë bërë objekt i studimeve të ndryshme, për të zbërthyer dhe interpretuar ato me greqishten ose sllavishten. Por, duket se as përpjekjet e njërës palë dhe as të tjetrës nuk kanë dhënë përfundime bindëse.

Vargjet interesante të kësaj ninulle nuk janë parë nga linguistët tanë, për të qëmtuar ata mundësinë e zbërthimit të tyre me anë të shqipes. E themi këtë, pasi pa dashur të hyjmë në çështje që janë objekt i një fushe, disipline dhe shkence krejt të veçantë, ruajmë mendimin se tek elementë të saj mund të dallohen ndoshta ngjashmëri të dukshme me arbërishten...

Sidoqoftë, le të shpresojmë te të rejat dhe të papriturat e reja që mund të na ofrojë ky durrsak, që i dha aq shumë shpirtit melodik dhe fondit muzikor të popujve e institucioneve që jetuan nën Bizantin. 


_BIBLIOGRAFIA: 


Stanley Sadie: "The new grove Dictiionary of Music and Musicans", Pub. By Macmillan, London 1980. Vol 10, faqe 218-219 

E.V. Williams: "Joan Koukouzeles reform of BizantineChantingâ¦", Yale 1968 

Books of Entomology; Reference Enciclopedia. Vol. 8, 1998. 

Bozhori K. : "Burime tregimtare bizantineâ¦" Tiranë 1976, f. 218 

Po aty, f. 220 

Evstratiadhi, S: "Joanis o Kukuzelisâ¦." Athina 1026. 
Jofulis, Fotos; "O Kukuzelis, mia ekseretiki fisionomiaâ¦", Athina -1932 

Jakovlevic, Andrea; "Megas maistor Joanis Kukuzelis Papadopulos", Athina 1982 

Saratov, P.V: "Kratka Biogrfia na svâ¦ ", Sofia 1912 

Jofulis Foto: O kukuzelis mia ekseretiki fisionomiaâ¦" Athina 1932 

Jakovlevic. Andrea , "O megas maistor Joanis Kukuzelis....", Athina 1982 

Devai, G.: "The musical study of Kukuzeles in 14 century." Budapesht 1958 

Jofulis Fotos. "O Kukuzelis - mia ekseretiki fisionomia) 

A. Jakovlevic; "Megas Maistor..." 

Kodiku Vladhaton 46 , Lavra L-146 

Kodiku i Lesbosit 282 

Biri. K; "Arvanites kai i elinesâ¦.", Athina 1974_ 



Gazeta Shqip: 23.06.2007
http://gazeta-shqip.com/artikull.php?id=21171

----------


## Albo

*Joan Kukuzeli- Mjeshtër i madh i artit muzikor*

_Me rastin e 70- vjetorit të Pavarësisë së Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë (1937- 2007)_

Dëgjoni ju të gjithë popujt e Priftrave dhe të Arhondëve, se do tju tregoj veprimtarinë dhe jetën e Joanit, që u mbiquajt: Kukuzeli. Ky e kishte origjinën e tij nga qyteti i madh i Durrësit, të Justinianisë Parë. Ishte jetim nga baba, nëna e tij u përkujdes dhe e dërgoi për studime fetare. Kishte zë të bukur dhe prandaj e quanin: zë bukur dhe zë ëngjëllor. Edhe sikundër e kishin zakon mbretërit, të cilët zgjidhnin djem të zgjuar, bukur folës dhe zë bukur, të cilët i dërgonin për të studiuar artin muzikor, po kështu vepruan dhe me Joan Kukuzelin. Ky, duke qenë prej natyre i zgjuar dhe mendjehollë përparonte shpejt sa të gjithë habiteshin me zgjuarsinë e tij.

Edhe shokët e tij, siç ngjet shpesh herë në ambiente shkollore e pyesnin atë duke i thënë: Joan, çfarë hëngre sot? Dhe ay, duke u përgjigjur u thoshte: Kuqja dhe Zelia (dmth batha), mbasi nuk e dinte mirë gjuhën greke, prandaj dhe shokët e mbiquajtën atë Kukuzeli.

Ay me zgjuarsinë e tij së shpejti mësoi gjuhën greke dhe muzikën dhe brenda një kohe të shkurtër i kaloi të gjithë shokët e tij, për këtë Mbreti e deshte tepër dhe gëzohej, ndaj ai e shtynte që të martohej. Atëherë Kukuzeli i thotë një ditë Mbretit: Parashtroj dhe lutem që të më lejoni të vete dhe të shikoj nënën time dhe më pas do të zbatoj dëshirën e Perëndisë edhe të Mbretit. Menjëherë Mbreti e dërgoi atë me shumë nderime në atdheun e vet (Durrësin), ku, ai pasi arriti dhe iu afrua shtëpisë vet, dëgjon të qarat dhe vajtimet e nënës së tij, që thoshte: O biri im, i ëmbël Joan, ku je?. Atëherë ai hyri menjëherë në shtëpi dhe i thotë nënës së tij: Këtu nënë!. Ajo e habitur i thotë: Ku o bir?. Dhe menjëherë u përqafuan nënë e bir, duke i kthyer të qarat dhe të vajtuarat në gëzim dhe ngazëllim, për sa ditë që ai qëndroi së bashku me nënën e tij. Pas kësaj, ai u nda nga nëna e tij, për tu kthyer te Mbreti, në Mbretëreshën e Qyteteve (Stambolli).

Mbreti kur pa se Kukuzeli u kthye, u gëzua tepër dhe për nder të tij shtroi një mbrëmje madhështore. Pas kësaj Kukuzeli u tërhoq për tu prehur në një vend të qetë, ku, duke pasur si bazë zërin dhe fjalët e nënës së tij që vajtonte dhe thoshte për të këto fjalë: O biri im i ëmbël ku je?, kompozoi me mjeshtëri këngën e tij, të Vulgares që e quajti Polieleu, që është tepër i bukur dhe shumë tërheqës.

Kjo gjë e bëri Kukuzelin që ta nderonin dhe ta dashuronin akoma më shumë të gjithë. Por pikërisht ky fakt, e shtynte atë që ishte modest, për tu tërhequr nga jeta publike dhe për të vajtur në një vend të qetë, gjë kjo që u realizua më në fund me hirin e perëndisë siç dëshironte.

Kjo gjë u arrit në këtë mënyrë: Dikur, Igumeni (kryetari i Manastirit të Llavrës), në Malin e Shenjtë, kishte vajtur në Stamboll te Mbreti për disa çeshtje që i përkisnin manastirit të lartpërmendur. Mbasi i përfundoi ato, Igumeni u nis përsëri për në manastirin e vet. Këtë rast e kapi Kukuzeli, i cili, duke qenë i vendosur që të shkojë edhe ai në manastirin në fjalë, u vesh me rroba të vjetra, ndryshoi fytyrën e tij për të mos u diktuar, dhe duke marrë në dorë një shkop, u nis pas Igumenit me plot gëzim, duke udhëtuar deri në Manastirin e Llavrës së Malit të Shenjtë.

Ndërsa Igumeni hyri në Manastir, Kukuzeli qëndroi jashtë në hyrje të Manastirit, ku, portieri e pyeti se për çfarë qëllimi kishte ardhur dhe çfarë profesioni dinte? Kukuzeli iu përgjigj se dëshiron të bëhet murg dhe se di të kullosi dhitë. Kur mori vesh këtë gjë, Igumeni i Manastirit u gëzua tepër, sepse Manastiri kishte nevojë për një bari, për kullotjen e bagëtive të saj. Kështu e emëroi si bari të Manastirit dhe njëkohësisht e dorëzoi si murg.

Por, ndërsa Kukuzeli punonte si bari i Manastirit, Mbreti në Stamboll ishte shqetësuar tepër, pasi nuk dinte se çfarë u bë Kukuzeli, të cilin e kërkonte në të katër anët e Perandorisë Bizantine, por më kot.

Një ditë pra, kur Kukuzeli kulloste dhitë pranë një cepi të detit, ku nuk ndodhej asnjë njeri, e kapi dëshira ti këndojë një hymn Zotit. Filloi të psallë, pranë atij vendi, një asqet i cili kur dëgjoi këtë këngë, pandehu se ishte një këndim ëngjëllor dhe jo njerëzor. Del pra nga shpella dhe shikon bariun që po këndonte dhe dhitë, të cilat nuk kullosnin, por dëgjonin këngën që ai këndonte, e shikonin në sy gati si të habitura dhe të gëzuara. Kur pa këto, asqeti kuptoi se ai ishte Kukuzeli, të cilin e kërkonte Mbreti dhe nuk e gjente, por i cili tashmë po shfaqej me hirin e Perëndisë. Asqeti vrapoi me të shpejtë drejt Manastirit dhe i thotë Igumenit fshehurazi atë që pa dhe dëgjoi.

Igumeni atëherë vete dhe takon Kukuzelin, të cilit i thotë: Mua më tregoi Perëndia se ti je Joan Kukuzeli! Përse vallë kaq kohë e fshehe veten tëndë? Të betohem në emër të Perëndisë të më tregosh të vërtetën.

Kukuzeli iu përgjigj dhe i tha Igumenit: Se unë jam Kukuzeli, i cili mbasi e gjeta nga çdo anë botën të kotë, prandaj duke mos u menduar për asgjë, ika nga Stambolli. Parashtroj këtë lutje që të më lësh kështu siç jam tani

Igumeni i thotë atij këto fjalë: Dëgjomë vetëm mua dhe unë do të lë të lirë siç dëshiron. Pastaj e mori Kukuzelin dhe e çoi në Manastirin ku i dha atij një qeli derisa të rregullonte çeshtjen e tij definitivisht. 

Më pas Igumeni shkoi në Stamboll ku u takua me Mbretin, të cilit i parashtroi lutjen e tij, që të falë një njeri, për shpëtimin e shpirtit të atij njeriu edhe sikur ai njeri- i tha Igumeni, Mbretit, - tju ketë shkaktuar ndonjë hidhërim.

Por, - i tha Igumeni, Mbretit,- nuk do tjua them emrin e këtij njeriu para se të më jepni vërtetimin tuaj me shkrim. Dhe kur Mbreti i dha premtimin e tij me shkrim, atëherë, Igumeni i tregoi se ay njeri ishte Kukuzeli, peripecitë e të cilit ia tregoi Igumeni, Mbretit.

Ky i fundit u gëzua shumë për këtë gjë dhe lavdëroi Perëndinë për gjetjen e Kukuzelit. Niset pra për të takuar Kukuzelin, së bashku me Igumenin dhe takohen me të në Manastirin e Llavrës, ku ndenjën mjaft kohë së bashku me të duke dëfryer e ngazëllyer.

Edhe më pas, ndërsa Mbreti shkoi për në Stamboll, Kukuzeli mbeti në Manastirin e Llavrës, pranë të cilit ndërtoi një qeli dhe një kishe me emrin e Krye engjëjve, ku kalonte ditët e tij duke u falur dhe duke psallur hymne të ndryshme kishtare. Një ditë që ishte e Shtunë e Madhe, ku sipas zakonit bëhet AGRIPNI, pasi kompozoi një hymn HYJLINDESES, e zuri gjumi dhe në gjumë e sipër iu shfaq HYJLINDESJA, e cila e përshëndeti dhe i dha në dorën e tij një Monedhë të Florinjtë, duke i thënë që të më këndosh dhe unë nuk do të të lë kurrë. Kur u zgjua Kukuzeli nga gjumi, gjeti në pëllëmbën e djathtë të dorës së tij Monedhën e Florinjtë, të cilën e la në kishë. Kjo monedhë bënte shumë çudira dhe qysh atëherë Kukuzeli qëndronte duke kënduar me anë të djathtë të psallteve.

Kaq shumë lodhej nga të ndenjurit në një vend, sa që një këmbë e tij dhe një dorë, filluan të bëheshin plagë dhe të kullonin. Por edhe nga këto e shëroi atë, Nëna Perëndi, të cilën edhe nga ky shkak, Kukuzeli vazhdonte ta hymnonte dhe ta lavdëronte gjithmonë. Më në fund Kukuzeli parashikoi dhe vdekjen e tij, duke lënë porosi që kur të vdiste, ta varrosnin në kishën e Krye engjëjve, të cilën ay e kishte ndërtuar vetë. Pra kjo ishte porosia e fundit e tij, që u bë ashtu siç e kishte dëshiruar Kukuzeli. Kjo pra ishte dhe veprimtaria e Mjeshtrit të Madh dhe Muzikantit Joan Kukuzeli. Joan Kukuzeli- Mjeshtër i madh i artit muzikor.

_Pergatiti Marisa & Petrika Trako_

Gazeta Tema

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Zoti Krisht e lavderofte ne perjetesi...,patriotin tone Jan Kukuzeli.

----------


## Stefan Samarxhi

une kam sherbesen e sh.joan kukuzelit por ne greqishten e vjeter dhe sdi se kush mund ta perktheje.

----------


## Albo

> une kam sherbesen e sh.joan kukuzelit por ne greqishten e vjeter dhe sdi se kush mund ta perktheje.


Hidhe ne kete teme dhe dikush qe di greqisht mund ta perktheje.

Albo

----------


## Albo

*Shën Joan Kukuzeli (1 tetor)*

Lindi në Durrës, rreth 1270, sipas të dhënave më të fundit. Nënshkruhet dhe Papadhopulos, pra do të ketë qenë djalë prifti (papa = prift). Nëna e tij shpresëtare e dërgoi në shkollë në Konstandinopojë, ku u tregua “mjeshtër”, mësonjës i muzikës dhe drejtues i korit të pallatit mbretëror.

Meqë perandori, i cili e donte shumë, do ta martonte me një vajzë arkondi, ikën fshehurazi në Lavra, duke bërë në mënyrë inteligjente çobanin. Një herë, kur kulloste dhitë në një vend të shkretë, filloi të psalte. Por një murg që rrinte në shpellë pa u parë, u magjeps nga melodia, doli dhe pa kafshët që nuk kullotnin, por shijonin të magjepsura! Ky ishte oshënari i kërkuar kudo! Mbreti u përlot sapo e mori vesh nga igumeni, i cili shkoi dhe iu lut që të mos e shqetësonte murgun, kështu që nuk e ngacmoi. Më vonë u ushtrua në një qeli (manastir i vogël) që ndërtoi jashtë Lavrës, vetëm të dielave dhe për festa vinte brenda.

Në një agripni të madhe të Akathistit psalti i parë zë engjëllor dhe “i hirshëm” dremiti pak, kështu që iu dha dhuratë nga e Tërëshenjta një monedhë, të cilën kur u zgjua e mbante vërtet në duart e tij! Por ia ktheu. Domethënë e vari në ikonën e saj, që është e famshme deri më sot. E Tërëshenjta vetë shëroi këmbën e tij të kalbur nga të qëndruarit drejt në psaltir.

Paranjohu fundin e tij. Koka nderohet në manastirin e tij.

Sistemoi dhe riformoi melodi më të vjetra të tij, kompozoi tërësi veprash origjinale të famshme, kryesisht “kalofoni të ngadalta mësimesh”, në mënyrën tradicionale. Pothuajse të gjitha u përkthyen në shkrimin muzikor të përdorimit. Gjithashtu kompozoi metoda të psaluri dhe himne. 

_Atë Justini 
(Nga libri “Nga thesari i shenjtorëve”)_

----------


## isidor

Shën Joan Kukuzeli, muzikanti i famshëm nga Durrësi 

(Kete artikull se bashku me fotot mund ta lexoni duke klikuar ne:http://www.orthodoxalbania.org/Shqip...htypiFrame.htm


Shenjtor, himnograf, mjeshtër dhe teoricien i muzikës kishtare bizantin.

Qytetarët durrsakë krenohen për personalitetin e lartë të muzikës kishtare


Të shumtë janë ata që kanë shkruar për Joan Kukuzelin: historianë, filologë, muzikologë, vendas e të huaj, nga Lindja e Perëndimi. Për të janë shkruar shumë më tepër materiale në krahasim me çdo kompozitor tjetër kishtar. Veprat e tij në dorëshkrime janë thesare të shek. XIV. Me këtë përshkrim të shkurtër biografik të tij, do përmendim pak edhe prej veprës së madhe muzikore, për të sjellë në vëmendje këtë personalitet të shquar nga Durrësi në përvjetorin e vdekjes së tij në 1 tetor. 

---------------------------

Joani lindi në Durrës, një qytet-port kozmopolitan, në atë kohë nën zotërimin bizantin, në shek. XII (sipas disa studiuesve) ose në fund shek. XIII (rreth 1270, sipas disa studiuesve të tjerë). I ati i vdiq kur ishte shumë i vogël, kështu që nëna u mor me edukimin e tij, duke ia besuar mësuesve më të mirë të asaj kohe. Ai u dallua për një zgjuarsi të rrallë, për zërin engjëllor dhe për aftësitë e mëdha muzikore. 
Duket që për shkak të atij zër e dërguan në Konstandinopojë, në kryeqytetin e perandorisë, për të studiuar dhe kënduar në oborrin perandorak. Duke parë talentin e tij të madh dhe përparimin e habitshëm në muzikë, e emëruan drejtues të veprimtarive muzikore të kryeqytetit, duke i dhënë titullin Mjeshtër, titull që në atë kohë ishte shumë i rëndësishëm. Muzika luante një rol të veçantë në Konstandinopojë, kështu që Joani u bë një anëtar i oborrit perandorak dhe favorit i vetë perandorit. Për zërin e tij të mahnitshëm e quajtën “zë engjëllor”. Kur ai këndonte atje, në kishën e Shën Sofisë, mblidheshin të gjithë për ta dëgjuar dhe të prekur nga ai zë, fillonin të qanin me ngashërim.
Por, ndërsa ishte i preferuari i perandorit dhe i nderuar nga të gjithë, zemra e tij nuk ishte e gëzuar. Shpirti i tij dëshironte një jetë asketike kushtuar tërësisht Zotit, ndërsa jeta në oborr me tërë tundimet dhe lavditë, e pengonte të bënte një jetë shpirtërore. Madje mbreti ngaqë e donte shumë donte që ta martonte me një vajzë të një fisniku. Djaloshi i ri vendosi të largohej fshehurazi. Kështu, i veshur si një bari i varfër, u largua dhe shkoi në Manastirin e Lavrës së Madhe në Malin Athos (Ágjion Óros ose Malin e Shenjtë). Atje kërkoi të pranohej në jetën murgjërore. Askush nuk e njihte Joanin dhe nuk e identifikonte këtë bari me artistin e madh të kryeqytetit, ndonëse fama e tij kishte arritur edhe në Malin e Shenjtë.
Një ditë, kur kulloste dhitë në një vend të shkretë, duke menduar se ishte vetëm, filloi të këndonte një himn kushtuar Hyjlindëses Mari, me zë më të lartë se zakonisht. Por një asket (murg që banon në vetmi) që banonte aty pranë e dëgjoi dhe i mahnitur nga bukuria e këndimit dhe e melodisë, madje duke parë edhe kafshët që nuk kullotnin, por shijonin të magjepsura, shkoi tek igumeni i Lavrës së Madhe, i cili edhe e thirri bariun dhe e detyroi të thonte të vërtetën. Joani iu lut që të rrinte në manastir e të mos ta dorëzonte tek perandori, sepse donte më shumë jetën murgjërore, sesa jetën e oborrit. 
Igumeni e urdhëroi që ta linte punën e bariut dhe të merrte drejtimin e korit të kishës qendrore të manastirit. Joani u bind. Por në të njëjtën kohë, igumeni i cili nuk donte të ishte në kundërshtim me urdhrat e perandorit, u nis për në Konstandinopojë për ta takuar, që t’i kërkonte falje për Joanin. Monarku donte që të gjithë të përuleshin para vullnetit hyjnor dhe e urdhëroi igumenin që Joani të lihej i lirë dhe të vendoste vetë se çfarë do të bënte. Igumeni plot gëzim u kthye në manastir dhe i dha lajmin e gëzuar Joanit dhe vëllezërve të manastirit. 
Ai vazhdoi jetën e tij asketike (të ushtrimit shpirtëror) më shumë se më parë. U vendos në një shtëpi dedikuar Kryeengjëjve të Shenjtë, pranë manastirit, duke praktikuar agjerimin, pendimin dhe lutjen e pandërprerë. Pjesën tjetër të jetës e kaloi duke i kënduar këngë e lavde Zotit dhe Hyjlindëses Mari, si edhe duke kompozuar shumë pjesë muzikore kishtare, që kanë lënë gjurmë të thella në traditën e krishterë orthodhokse. 
Tepër e njohur është mrekullia kur iu shfaq Shën Maria Hyjlindëse duke e shpërblyer me një monedhë floriri për himnet e tij të mrekullueshme, ku edhe sot në kishëzën për nder të tij, ndodhet edhe ikona “Shën Maria e Kukuzelit” (Kukuzélisa). 
E mësoi ditën e vdekjes, shumë kohë më parë, prandaj kur iu afrua, Joani mblodhi të gjithë vëllezërit, iu kërkoi ndjesë dhe i porositi që ta varrosnin në shtëpinë e Kryeengjëjve të Shenjtë, aty ku rrinte.  Ndërroi jetë më 1 tetor.

---------------------------

Joani sistemoi dhe riformoi melodi më të vjetra, kompozoi tërësi veprash origjinale të famshme, kryesisht “mësime të ngadalta për zëra të bukur” (kalifonik), në mënyrën tradicionale. Pothuajse të gjitha u përkthyen nga shkrimi i vjetër muzikor në shkrimin muzikor të kohës së tij. Shkrim muzikor, i cili do të qëndrojë në përdorim për disa shekuj deri në shkrimin e ri muzikor të Krisanthit (mitropolit i Durrësit) dhe Hurmuzit, në fillim të shek. XIX.
Aftësia dhe ofrimi i tij psaltik (i mënyrës të të kënduarit kishtar) është krejtësisht një art kishtar bizantin në një fazë të zhvillimit të Artit Psaltik, të cilin e nisi mësuesi i tij Protopsalt (Kënduesi i Parë) Joan Glikis. Joan Kukuzeli konsiderohet “burimi i dytë” i Muzikës Kishtare Bizantine, pas Joan Damaskinit.
Jemi në kohën kur kompozitori himnograf është zëvendësuar nga kompozitori që është njëkohësisht psalt (këndues). Është epoka e mjeshtërve të mëdhenj, përfaqësuesi më i shquar i të cilëve është vetë Kukuzeli. Në këtë periudhë, kjo muzikë arrin kulmin e artit të madh. Në të njëjtën kohë krijohen kompozimet e lira, me iso.  
Kukuzeli kompozoi melodi për shumë shërbesa kishtare: a) Shërbesa të përditshme: Polielei “Shërbëtorë të Zotit…”, “Lavdëroni Zotin…”, Psalmi 118 [119], “Aliluia” tingulli Tërthor I,  “Aliluia” të kremteve të mëdha etj. b) Shtëpitë e Himnit Akathist (gjatë Pashkës): “Përlufteshës gjenerale...”, “Fuqia e të Lartit...” etj. c) Mësime muzikore: “Që lartazi profetët...” tingulli i Rëndë dhe Tërthor II; Mbi 40 mësime në vargje 15-rrokëshe etj. ç) Mbajtja iso (shoqërimi me iso): Mbajtje iso në 8 tinguj, ku disa kanë edhe emërtime karakteristike d) Metoda të të Psalurit (mënyrës të të kënduarit): Metoda e vendosjes së shenjave muzikore bizantine: Mega Ison, Ison, Oligon, Oksia, Metoda e Mbajtjes iso, Këndimi i shenjave muzikore, pa tekst, që quhet “Këndimi i urtë i shenjave” njihet si “Sistemi rrethor i Kukuzelit (Trohója)”. 
Veprat e tij muzikore, dorëshkrime, gjenden të shkruara në greqisht pothuajse deri në shek. XVI, por ka edhe disa kodikë të mëvonshëm jo të plotë që janë të shkruar edhe në bullgarisht. 

---------------------------

Kisha Orthodhokse në mbarë botën e nderon këtë figurë si shenjtor të saj dhe kujtimin e tij e feston çdo 1 tetor.  
Joan Kukuzeli është pikturuar si kompozitor dhe si shenjtor në mjaft miniatura dorëshkrimesh, në afreske dhe piktura murale kishash si edhe në ikona druri. Ikona më e hershme gjendet në kodikun 457 të Manastirit Kutlumusi  (Mali i Shenjtë) (shek. XIV). Ikona të tij janë pikturuar në manastirin e tij në Malin e Shenjtë, në Shqipëri në Manastirin e Ardenicës (Lushnje), në Greqi, Bullgari, Serbi, Mynih, Moskë etj. 
Gjithashtu janë ngritur mjaft kore kishtare në botë dhe në vendin tonë, që mbajnë emrin e tij. 
Edhe qytetarët durrsakë janë krenarë për këtë figurë të lartë të muzikës kishtare, e kujtojnë kontributin e madh e të çmuar që ky bir i Durrësit ka dhënë si artist dhe shpresëtar, si një shembull historik për shoqërinë e sotme durrsake e më gjerë.
Çdo vit, më 1 Tetor, Kisha Orthodhokse e nderon dhe kremton kujtimin dhe veprën e tij me Meshë Hyjnore.
Kontributi i tij muzikor është nderuar edhe nga kultura qytetare e vendlindjes, Durrësi, duke i dhënë emrin e tij, “Jan Kukuzeli”, Shkollës së Mesme Artistike. 

Kryedhjakon Asti Bakallbashi

----------


## Archon

*1 tetor - Shën Joan Kukuzeli nga Durrësi* 

*Shenjtor, himnograf, mjeshtër dhe teoricien i muzikës kishtare bizantine*

Shumë janë ata që kanë shkruar për të – historianë, filologë, muzikologë – nga Lindja e nga Perëndimi, të huaj e vendas. Për të janë shkruar shumë më tepër nga çdo kompozitor kishtar. Veprat e tij, në dorëshkrime, janë thesare të shek. XIV. Por ne do të përpiqemi, që me këtë përshkrim të shkurtër biografik të tij, duke përmendur pak edhe prej veprës së madhe muzikore, ta kujtojmë këtë personalitet të shquar nga Durrësi në përvjetorin e vdekjes së tij në 1 tetor. 

Joani, lindi në Durrës, një qytet-port kozmopolitan, në atë kohë nën zotërimin bizantin, në shek. XII (sipas disa studiuesve) ose në fund shek. XIII (rreth 1270, sipas disa studiuesve të tjerë). I ati i vdiq kur ishte shumë i vogël, kështu që nëna e tij u mor me edukimin e tij, duke ia besuar mësuesve më të mirë të asaj kohe. Ai u dallua për një zgjuarsi të rrallë, për zërin engjëllor dhe për aftësitë e mëdha muzikore. 
Duket që, për shkak të atij zëri, e dërguan në Konstandinopojë, në kryeqytetin e perandorisë, për të studiuar dhe kënduar në oborrin perandorak. Duke parë talentin e tij të madh dhe përparimin e habitshëm në muzikë, e emëruan drejtues të veprimtarive muzikore të kryeqytetit, duke i dhënë titullin Mjeshtër, titull që në atë kohë ishte shumë i rëndësishëm. Muzika luante një rol të veçantë në Konstandinopojë, kështu që Joani u bë një anëtar i oborrit perandorak dhe favorit i vetë perandorit. Për zërin e tij të mahnitshëm e quajtën “zë engjëllor”. Kur ai këndonte atje, në kishën e Shën Sofisë, mblidheshin të gjithë për ta dëgjuar dhe të prekur nga ai zë, fillonin të qanin me ngashërim.
Por, ndërsa ishte favorit i perandorit dhe i nderuar nga të gjithë, zemra e tij nuk ishte e gëzuar. Shpirti i tij dëshironte një jetë asketike kushtuar tërësisht Zotit, ndërsa jeta në oborr me tërë tundimet dhe lavditë, e pengonte të bënte një jetë shpirtërore. Madje mbreti ngaqë e donte shumë donte që ta martonte me një vajzë të një fisniku. Djaloshi i ri vendosi të largohej fshehurazi. Kështu, i veshur si një bari i varfër, u largua dhe shkoi në Manastirin e Lavrës së Madhe në Malin Athos (Ágjion Óros ose Malin e Shenjtë). Atje kërkoi të pranohej në jetën murgjërore. Askush nuk e njihte Joanin dhe nuk e identifikonte këtë bari me artistin e madh të kryeqytetit, ndonëse fama e tij kishte arritur edhe në Malin e Shenjtë.
Një ditë, kur kulloste dhitë në një vend të shkretë, duke menduar se ishte vetëm, filloi të këndonte një himn kushtuar Hyjlindëses Mari, me zë më të lartë se zakonisht. Por një asket (murg që banon në vetmi) që banonte aty pranë e dëgjoi dhe i mahnitur nga bukuria e këndimit dhe e melodisë, madje duke parë edhe kafshët që nuk kullotnin, por shijonin të magjepsura, shkoi tek igumeni i Lavrës së Madhe, i cili edhe e thirri bariun dhe e detyroi të thoshte të vërtetën. Joani iu lut që të rrinte në manastir e të mos ta dorëzonte tek perandori, sepse donte më shumë jetën murgjërore, sesa jetën e oborrit. 
Igumeni e urdhëroi që ta linte punën e bariut dhe të merrte drejtimin e korit të kishës qendrore të manastirit. Joani u bind. Por në të njëjtën kohë, igumeni i cili nuk donte të ishte në kundërshtim me urdhrat e perandorit, u nis për në Konstandinopojë për ta takuar, që t’i kërkonte falje për Joanin. Monarku donte që të gjithë të përuleshin para vullnetit hyjnor dhe e urdhëroi igumenin që Joani të lihej i lirë dhe të vendoste vetë se çfarë do të bënte. Igumeni plot gëzim u kthye në manastir dhe i dha lajmin e gëzuar Joanit dhe vëllezërve të manastirit. 
Ai vazhdoi jetën e tij asketike (të ushtrimit shpirtëror) më shumë se më parë. U vendos në një shtëpi dedikuar Kryeengjëjve të Shenjtë, pranë manastirit, duke praktikuar agjërimin, pendimin dhe lutjen e pandërprerë. Pjesën tjetër të jetës e kaloi duke i kënduar këngë e lavde Zotit dhe Hyjlindëses Mari, si edhe duke kompozuar shumë pjesë muzikore kishtare, që kanë lënë gjurmë të thella në traditën e krishterë orthodhokse. 
Tepër e njohur është mrekullia kur iu shfaq Shën Maria Hyjlindëse duke e shpërblyer me një monedhë floriri për himnet e tij të mrekullueshme, ku edhe sot në kishëzën për nder të tij, ndodhet edhe ikona “Shën Maria e Kukuzelit” (Kukuzélisa). 
E mësoi ditën e vdekjes, shumë kohë më parë, prandaj kur iu afrua, Joani mblodhi të gjithë vëllezërit, iu kërkoi ndjesë dhe i porositi që ta varrosnin në shtëpinë e Kryeengjëjve të Shenjtë, aty ku rrinte. Ndërroi jetë më 1 tetor.


Joani sistemoi dhe riformoi melodi më të vjetra, kompozoi tërësi veprash origjinale të famshme, kryesisht “mësime të ngadalta për zëra të bukur” (kalifonik), në mënyrën tradicionale. Pothuajse të gjitha u përkthyen nga shkrimi i vjetër muzikor në shkrimin muzikor të kohës së tij. Shkrim muzikor, i cili do të qëndrojë në përdorim për disa shekuj deri në shkrimin e ri muzikor të Krisanthit (mitropolit i Durrësit) dhe Hurmuzit, në fillim të shek. XIX.
Aftësia dhe ofrimi i tij psaltik (i mënyrës të të kënduarit kishtar) është krejtësisht një art kishtar bizantin në një fazë të zhvillimit të Artit Psaltik, të cilin e nisi mësuesi i tij Protopsalt (Kënduesi i Parë) Joan Glikis. Joan Kukuzeli konsiderohet “burimi i dytë” i Muzikës Kishtare Bizantine, pas Joan Damaskinit.
Jemi në kohën kur kompozitori himnograf është zëvendësuar nga kompozitori që është njëkohësisht psalt (këndues). Është epoka e mjeshtërve të mëdhenj, përfaqësuesi më i shquar i të cilëve është vetë Kukuzeli. Në këtë periudhë, kjo muzikë arrin kulmin e artit të madh. Në të njëjtën kohë krijohen kompozimet e lira, me iso. 

*Kukuzeli kompozoi melodi për shumë shërbesa kishtare:* 

*A) SHËRBESA TË PËRDITSHME:* 
- Mbrëmësore: “Me të hapur dorën…” (tek Psalmi 103 [104]); “Lum njeriu…” (Ps. 1, 2, 3); Vargje kalifonike; Tinguj që psalen në Hyrjen e Mbrëmësores; Paravargje tingullit Tërthor II, Tërthor IV.
- Mëngjesore: Polielei “Shërbëtorë të Zotit…”, “Lavdëroni Zotin…”; Vargje kalifonike; Andifone; “Çdo frymë le të lavdërojë Zotin...” tingulli I dhe Tërthor IV; Madhështime tingulli IV; Psalmi 118 [119].
- Liturgji Hyjnore: Himnin Trishenjtor “Shenjt Perëndi...” tingull II; “Aliluia” tingulli Tërthor I, “Aliluia” të kremteve të mëdha; Himne Qeruvike: “Ne që simbolizojmë...” tingulli Tërthor II, “Tani fuqitë...” tingulli Tërthor II; “Të meriton me të vërtetë...” tingulli Tërthor II; Madhështime në të kremte të mëdha; Kungatore: “Lavdëroni Zotin...” tingulli Tërthor I, “Shijoni dhe shihni...” tingulli Tërthor I.

B)SHTËPITË E HIMNIT AKATHIST (GJATË PASHKËS): “Përlufteshës gjenerale...”, “Fuqia e të Lartit...”, “Engjëlli u dërgua...” etj. 

C) MËSIME MUZIKORE: “Që lartazi profetët...” tingulli i Rëndë dhe Tërthor II; Mësime vargjesh; Fjalët e para të tropareve Përshëmbëllta dhe të Njëzëshme; Mbi 40 mësime në vargje 15-rrokësh etj. 

Ç) MBAJTJA ISO (SHOQËRIMI ME ISO): Mbajtje iso në 8 tinguj, ku disa kanë edhe emërtime karakteristike.

D) METODA TË TË PSALURIT (MËNYRËS TË TË KËNDUARIT): Metoda e vendosjes së shenjave muzikore bizantine: Mega Ison, Ison, Oligon, Oksia; Metoda e Mbajtjes iso; Këndimi i shenjave muzikore, pa tekst, që quhet “Këndimi i urtë i shenjave” njihet si “Sistemi rrethor i Kukuzelit (Trohója)”. 

Veprat e tij muzikore, dorëshkrime, gjenden të shkruara në greqisht pothuajse deri në shek. XVI, por ka edhe disa kodikë të mëvonshëm jo të plotë që janë të shkruar edhe në bullgarisht. 


Kisha Orthodhokse në mbarë botën e nderon këtë figurë si shenjtor të saj dhe kujtimin e tij e feston çdo 1 tetor. 
Joan Kukuzeli është pikturuar si kompozitor dhe si shenjtor në mjaft miniatura dorëshkrimesh, në afreske dhe piktura murale kishash si edhe në ikona druri. Ikona më e hershme gjendet në kodikun 457 të Manastirit Kutlumusi (Mali i Shenjtë) (shek. XIV). Ikona të tij janë pikturuar në manastirin e tij në Malin e Shenjtë, në Shqipëri në Manastirin e Ardenicës (Lushnje), në Greqi, Bullgari, Serbi, Moskë, Mynih etj. 
Gjithashtu janë ngritur mjaft kore kishtare në botë dhe në vendin tonë, që mbajnë emrin e tij. 
Edhe qytetarët durrsakë janë krenarë për këtë figurë të lartë të muzikës kishtare, e kujtojnë kontributin e madh e të çmuar që ky bir i Durrësit ka dhënë si artist dhe shpresëtar, si një shembull historik për shoqërinë e sotme durrsake e më gjerë.
Çdo vit, më 1 Tetor, Kisha Orthodhokse e nderon dhe kremton kujtimin dhe veprën e tij me Meshë Hyjnore.
Kontributi i tij muzikor është nderuar edhe nga kultura qytetare e vendlindjes, Durrësi, duke i dhënë emrin e tij, “Jan Kukuzeli”, Shkollës së Mesme Artistike.

----------


## Archon

1 tetor - Shën Joan Kukuzeli nga Durrësi

----------


## neokastra

Ikona e Tereshenjtes qe njihet per emrin e saj Kukuzelka, pasi mrekullia e dhurates se monedhes se arte gjate agripnise Shen Joan Kukuzelit, ndodhi pikerisht nga kjo ikone e cila mori dhe emrin e njerit nga kompozitoret dhe kengetaret e muzikes se krishtere ortodokse ne historine e saj, pikerisht te Shen Joan Kukuzelit nga Durresi.

----------


## Irenna

Jan Kukuzeli

Jan Kukuzeli
Shën Jan Kukuzeli ose Joan ishte një murg ortodoks nga Durrësi. Shenjtor, himnograf, mjeshtër dhe teoricien i muzikës kishtare bizantine.

Shumë janë ata që kanë shkruar për të  historianë, filologë, muzikologë  nga Lindja e nga Perëndimi, të huaj e vendas. Për të janë shkruar shumë më tepër nga çdo kompozitor kishtar. Veprat e tij, në dorëshkrime, janë thesare të shek. XIV. Ky është një përshkrim i shkurtër biografik, duke përmendur pak edhe veprën e madhe muzikor.

Kisha Orthodhokse në mbarë botën e nderon këtë figurë si shenjtor të saj dhe kujtimin e tij e feston çdo 1 tetor. Joan Kukuzeli është pikturuar si kompozitor dhe si shenjtor në mjaft miniatura dorëshkrimesh, në afreske dhe piktura murale kishash si edhe në ikona druri. Ikona më e hershme gjendet në kodikun 457 të Manastirit Kutlumusi (Mali i Shenjtë) (shek. XIV). Ikona të tij janë pikturuar në manastirin e tij në Malin e Shenjtë, në Shqipëri në Manastirin e Ardenicës, në Greqi, Bullgari, Serbi, Moskë, Mynih etj.

Gjithashtu janë ngritur mjaft kore kishtare, që mbajnë emrin e tij. Edhe qytetarët durrsakë janë krenarë për këtë figurë duke e kujtuar kontributin e madh e të çmuar dhe duke i dhënë edhe emrin e tij, Jan Kukuzeli, Shkollës së Mesme Artistike së qytetit të Durrësit.

Jeta[redakto | redakto tekstin burimor]

Jan Kukuzeli Afresk në Manastirin e Ardenicës
Joani, lindi në Durrës, një qytet-port kozmopolitan, në atë kohë nën zotërimin bizantin, në shek. XII (sipas disa studiuesve) ose në fund shek. XIII (rreth 1270, sipas disa studiuesve të tjerë). I ati i vdiq kur ishte shumë i vogël, kështu që nëna e tij u mor me edukimin e tij, duke ia besuar mësuesve më të mirë të asaj kohe. Ai u dallua për një zgjuarsi të rrallë, për zërin engjëllor dhe për aftësitë e mëdha muzikore.

Duket që, për shkak të atij zëri, e dërguan në Konstandinopojë, në kryeqytetin e perandorisë, për të studiuar dhe kënduar në oborrin perandorak. Duke parë talentin e tij të madh dhe përparimin e habitshëm në muzikë, e emëruan drejtues të veprimtarive muzikore të kryeqytetit, duke i dhënë titullin Mjeshtër, titull që në atë kohë ishte shumë i rëndësishëm. Muzika luante një rol të veçantë në Konstandinopojë, kështu që Joani u bë një anëtar i oborrit perandorak dhe favorit i vetë perandorit. Për zërin e tij të mahnitshëm e quajtën zë engjëllor. Kur ai këndonte atje, në kishën e Shën Sofisë, mblidheshin të gjithë për ta dëgjuar dhe të prekur nga ai zë, fillonin të qanin me ngashërim.

Por, ndërsa ishte favorit i perandorit dhe i nderuar nga të gjithë, zemra e tij nuk ishte e gëzuar. Shpirti i tij dëshironte një jetë asketike kushtuar tërësisht Zotit, ndërsa jeta në oborr me tërë tundimet dhe lavditë, e pengonte të bënte një jetë shpirtërore. Madje mbreti ngaqë e donte shumë donte që ta martonte me një vajzë të një fisniku. Djaloshi i ri vendosi të largohej fshehurazi. Kështu, i veshur si një bari i varfër, u largua dhe shkoi në Manastirin e Lavrës së Madhe në Malin Athos (Ágjion Óros ose Malin e Shenjtë). Atje kërkoi të pranohej në jetën murgjërore. Askush nuk e njihte Joanin dhe nuk e identifikonte këtë bari me artistin e madh të kryeqytetit, ndonëse fama e tij kishte arritur edhe në Malin e Shenjtë.

Një ditë, kur kulloste dhitë në një vend të shkretë, duke menduar se ishte vetëm, filloi të këndonte një himn kushtuar Hyjlindëses Mari, me zë më të lartë se zakonisht. Por një asket (murg që banon në vetmi) që banonte aty pranë e dëgjoi dhe i mahnitur nga bukuria e këndimit dhe e melodisë, madje duke parë edhe kafshët që nuk kullotnin, por shijonin të magjepsura, shkoi tek igumeni i Lavrës së Madhe, i cili edhe e thirri bariun dhe e detyroi të thonte të vërtetën. Joani iu lut që të rrinte në manastir e të mos ta dorëzonte tek perandori, sepse donte më shumë jetën murgjërore, sesa jetën e oborrit.

Igumeni e urdhëroi që ta linte punën e bariut dhe të merrte drejtimin e korit të kishës qendrore të manastirit. Joani u bind. Por në të njëjtën kohë, igumeni i cili nuk donte të ishte në kundërshtim me urdhrat e perandorit, u nis për në Konstandinopojë për ta takuar, që ti kërkonte falje për Joanin. Monarku donte që të gjithë të përuleshin para vullnetit hyjnor dhe e urdhëroi igumenin që Joani të lihej i lirë dhe të vendoste vetë se çfarë do të bënte. Igumeni plot gëzim u kthye në manastir dhe i dha lajmin e gëzuar Joanit dhe vëllezërve të manastirit.

Ai vazhdoi jetën e tij asketike (të ushtrimit shpirtëror) më shumë se më parë. U vendos në një shtëpi dedikuar Kryeengjëjve të Shenjtë, pranë manastirit, duke praktikuar agjerimin, pendimin dhe lutjen e pandërprerë. Pjesën tjetër të jetës e kaloi duke i kënduar këngë e lavde Zotit dhe Hyjlindëses Mari, si edhe duke kompozuar shumë pjesë muzikore kishtare, që kanë lënë gjurmë të thella në traditën e krishterë orthodhokse.

Tepër e njohur është mrekullia kur iu shfaq Shën Maria Hyjlindëse duke e shpërblyer me një monedhë floriri për himnet e tij të mrekullueshme, ku edhe sot në kishëzën për nder të tij, ndodhet edhe ikona Shën Maria e Kukuzelit (Kukuzélisa). E mësoi ditën e vdekjes, shumë kohë më parë, prandaj kur iu afrua, Joani mblodhi të gjithë vëllezërit, iu kërkoi ndjesë dhe i porositi që ta varrosnin në shtëpinë e Kryeengjëjve të Shenjtë, aty ku rrinte. Ndërroi jetë më 1 tetor.

Vepra muzikore[redakto | redakto tekstin burimor]
Joani sistemoi dhe riformoi melodi më të vjetra, kompozoi tërësi veprash origjinale të famshme, kryesisht mësime të ngadalta për zëra të bukur (kalifonik), në mënyrën tradicionale. Pothuajse të gjitha u përkthyen nga shkrimi i vjetër muzikor në shkrimin muzikor të kohës së tij. Shkrim muzikor, i cili do të qëndrojë në përdorim për disa shekuj deri në shkrimin e ri muzikor të Krisanthit (mitropolit i Durrësit) dhe Hurmuzit, në fillim të shek. XIX.

Aftësia dhe ofrimi i tij psaltik (i mënyrës të të kënduarit kishtar) është krejtësisht një art kishtar bizantin në një fazë të zhvillimit të Artit Psaltik, të cilin e nisi mësuesi i tij Protopsalt (Kënduesi i Parë) Joan Glikis. Joan Kukuzeli konsiderohet burimi i dytë i Muzikës Kishtare Bizantine, pas Joan Damaskinit.

Jemi në kohën kur kompozitori himnograf është zëvendësuar nga kompozitori që është njëkohësisht psalt (këndues). Është epoka e mjeshtërve të mëdhenj, përfaqësuesi më i shquar i të cilëve është vetë Kukuzeli. Në këtë periudhë, kjo muzikë arrin kulmin e artit të madh. Në të njëjtën kohë krijohen kompozimet e lira, me iso.


Kukuzeli kompozoi melodi për shumë shërbesa kishtare:

A) SHËRBESA TË PËRDITSHME: - Mbrëmësore: Me të hapur dorën (tek Psalmi 103 [104]); Lum njeriu (Ps. 1, 2, 3); Vargje kalifonike; Tinguj që psalen në Hyrjen e Mbrëmësores; Paravargje tingullit Tërthor II, Tërthor IV. - Mëngjesore: Polielei Shërbëtorë të Zotit, Lavdëroni Zotin; Vargje kalifonike; Andifone; Çdo frymë le të lavdërojë Zotin... tingulli I dhe Tërthor IV; Madhështime tingulli IV; Psalmi 118 [119]. - Liturgji Hyjnore: Himnin Trishenjtor Shenjt Perëndi... tingull II; Aliluia tingulli Tërthor I, Aliluia të kremteve të mëdha; Himne Qeruvike: Ne që simbolizojmë... tingulli Tërthor II, Tani fuqitë... tingulli Tërthor II; Të meriton me të vërtetë... tingulli Tërthor II; Madhështime në të kremte të mëdha; Kungatore: Lavdëroni Zotin... tingulli Tërthor I, Shijoni dhe shihni... tingulli Tërthor I.

B) SHTËPITË E HIMNIT AKATHIST (GJATË PASHKËS): Përlufteshës gjenerale..., Fuqia e të Lartit..., Engjëlli u dërgua... etj.

C) MËSIME MUZIKORE: Që lartazi profetët... tingulli i Rëndë dhe Tërthor II; Mësime vargjesh; Fjalët e para të tropareve Përshëmbëllta dhe të Njëzëshme; Mbi 40 mësime në vargje 15-rrokëshe etj.

Ç) MBAJTJA ISO (SHOQËRIMI ME ISO): Mbajtje iso në 8 tinguj, ku disa kanë edhe emërtime karakteristike.

D) METODA TË TË PSALURIT (MËNYRËS TË TË KËNDUARIT): Metoda e vendosjes së shenjave muzikore bizantine: Mega Ison, Ison, Oligon, Oksia; Metoda e Mbajtjes iso; Këndimi i shenjave muzikore, pa tekst, që quhet Këndimi i urtë i shenjave njihet si Sistemi rrethor i Kukuzelit (Trohója).

Veprat e tij muzikore, dorëshkrime, gjenden të shkruara në greqisht pothuajse deri në shek. XVI, por ka edhe disa kodikë të mëvonshëm jo të plotë që janë të shkruar edhe në bullgarisht.

----------


## user010

Un para nje viti mesova per Kukuzelin, dhe u gezova qe eshte nga Durresi.

Njerzit e thjesht mbase nuk e njohin ose nuk e njohin shume por kleriket dhe sidomos psaltet kan respekt te madh. Po nuk gaboj konsiderohet si personi i dyte ne rendesi per sa i perket muzikes te kishes.

Di qe ekziston nje grup i njohur ne greqi me psalt (kengetar kishe) qe quhen me kete emer, Ioani(s) Kukuzeli(s). Kontributi i tij eshte shume i madh per sa i perket organizimit, zhvillimit te muzikes te kishes. Pervec punes teorike qe i dha shtytje-zhvillim muzikes ka shkruajtur dhe shume pjese. Studuesit (e muzikes te kishes) sot studjojn punen e tij,kam degjuar fjalim dhe emisione per kete kontribut qe ai la. 

Ajo qe eshte akoma me e rendesishme eshte se ishte nje kalogjer-murg ortodoks (i malit Athos) qe arriti me jeten e tij te behet i shenjte. Ishte nje personalitet qe pati fatin te njohe prezencen e Tereshenjtes nga afer sic permendi dhe Albo. Sic u tha dhe me siper, e morri kete emer sepse ishte shume i varfer dhe kur e pyesnin ca hante pergjigjej "kuqia"-bathe dhe "zelia"-bizele.

Studjimi/leximi i jetes te te gjithve njerzve te shenjte, pra jo vetem te Kukuzelit, eshte nje frymezim.

----------

